# Pre-anesthesia blood testing...(spay)



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi guys!

Well we have been thinking of getting Holly spayed before her second heat, we have decided it's probably the best decision for her and us. We've done a lot of research and looks like this will be the healthiest decision for her. 

That being said: I'm scared to death to have her spayed! I think I've been "googling" too much, and have been reading the risks of anesthesia. 
Our local vet does not do a "pre-anesthesia blood work test", although I trust our vet and we have had no health issues with Holly still makes me hesitate. I've looked into another vet (that our breeder uses) however its about an hour away, opposed to our local vet which is 15min away. The vet further away does the blood work testing to make sure everything will be ok once anesthesia is admitted. 

Has anyone ever had any problems with anesthesia? Or gotten the blood testing done before hand? What do you guys think??


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, you do have a very special little girl,  so some concern is to be expected, but it's a routine surgery and you really don't have to worry.
If it puts your mind at ease, maybe make the 1hr trek, but if your local vet doesn't think it's necessary, I doubt it is.

I can't recall anything about pre-spay bloodwork, but I know we dropped Mischa off and picked her up later the same day. There was no testing done prior to that day.

Good luck guys. The hard part is after a few days when she's ready to run like mad again, but isn't allowed to. 
Stock up on raw bones, and freeze them to make them harder to chew. I do believe that was the only thing that saved us from a meltdown with our crazy girl.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

We just got our baby - Sadie - spayed on Friday (she's doing great! Don't worry - easy to say, I know). 

They offered us the pre-anethesia blood testing & we declined. They said almost everyone does decline it, but legally they have to offer it.

Also, we have an older wire haired dachshund. He goes under anesthesia every time we take him to have his teeth cleaned. We've never had a problem.

I just started a new Spay topic. Take a look, I'm documenting Day by Day how she is doing. I think it will help you - its very routine surgery.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Our vet required blood work for dozers (15 mos) neuter a few weeks ago and offered additional testing. We declined the additional tests. These procedures are done by the dozens per week by most vets so if you trust your vet I wouldn't worry about it any more than the usual amount of worry. Because lets face it, I was a wreck until they called me and told me he was waking up just fine. But in the back of my mind I knew everything would be fine. Best of luck with the no "running, jumping, steps" thing. We made it 2 days at most.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Blood work is not mandatory dogs undergoing anesthesia, however if I had a choice I would choose the vet that routinely does it for all dogs. It is just prudent.
Sorry local vet :'(


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I would stick with the vet you trust. At the very least, ask them to explain why they choose not to offer or demand the blood work. A lack of offering does not necessarily mean an inferior vet. We have opted to both do & decline the blood work in the past. Pumpkin is very special, but I'm not sure we will do the blood work. My mother's Golden had the blood work before getting his teeth cleaned. Blood work was "excellent," and he did not come home. I don't say that to scare you, an uncommon event, but I'm just suggesting trust & experience with a vet counts a lot for me. I'll be traveling this road soon as well :-\ Keep us posted.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Bloodwork was mandatory with our vet when we got Holley spayed last year. I felt better having it done too. There are so many risks with putting a dog under. I just wanted to make sure there wasn't something that could have been prevented. Best of luck to you. Our Holley was done on 12/30/10. It was a long 2 weeks of carrying her up and down the steps to go out since we were on the 2nd floor of an apt at the time.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

As it turns out, Pumpkin will have the blood test. It's mandatory for any reimbursement via insurance. It's optional through our vet, but you have to sign a liability release if you opt out. Our dachshund was spayed through this vet, but we did want the blood test with her. Dachshunds are notorious for having reactions to meds, immunizations etc. Pumpkin is scheduled for next Wed :'(


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Aww keep me posted! I would definitely feel more comfortable with having the testing; kinda of put your mind at ease.


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Hey! We've decided to go with the vet our breeder recommends, we feel more comfortable having a pre-opt blood screening just in case, then we can say we took all precautions we could. 

Kellygh: Is pumpkin at the vet now?? Let me know how it goes!! Holly goes tomorrow for a pre-opt appointment..i'll let you know when we've made the appointment for the surgery.


----------

